# Thoughts on Hamilton Thorne? Healthcare REITS? WealthSimple?



## Chrysaphius (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm interested in medical devices and healthcare REITS.

Any thoughts on Hamilton Thorne (they are still a small cap so most won't know about them). I'm also curious as to thoughts on Sabra Health REIT NasdaqGS due to the healthy dividend. Though as a Canadian investor I am wary of the 15% withholding on the quarterly dividend.

I use WealthSimple for my investments. They add 1.5% for currency conversion to buy US stocks. I'm interested in accumulating some US stocks as the exchange rate right now is quite favourable?

I know this post has a whole host of topics - but any comments would be appreciated since I am a learner.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

I've been watching HTL.V for quite a few months now but I haven't made a move yet. I need to do more due diligence but I haven't had the time yet.

Personally, I like it and it could be my next buy. I need to understand a few things first.


----------



## Chrysaphius (Jun 16, 2021)

MrBlackhill said:


> I've been watching HTL.V for quite a few months now but I haven't made a move yet. I need to do more due diligence but I haven't had the time yet.
> 
> Personally, I like it and it could be my next buy. I need to understand a few things first.


A lot of women are putting off having children until after they start their career or finish post graduate studies (which I have no problem with). So HTL.V could be a good buy. I, too, don't hold a position yet. However, with morons like AOC telling people it is unethical to have children due to climate change, I'm not sure how this could effect things (ie women choosing to have kids at all - even later in life). They do have a solid balance sheet, so I don't know how to evaluate this company. I don't think it is high risk - maybe moderate risk? I might put a few k in if it dips under 2 bucks. I'm also going to spend 5 dollars on a Lotto Max ticket for the next draw, so maybe I am just a degenerate gambler?


----------

